# New company name



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

If you were starting up a new company that produced figure models, what would you call it?

_Northern Lights?

Aurora Borealis Company?

Lost Polar Lights Company?

Plastic Figure Models LLC?_


Feel free to chime in if you have a number over 30 in your profile name.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just call it Dabbler's Eporium, or Just Figures, or Repopums.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

"Energetic particles striking the atmosphere?" Not helpful, I know.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Floyd.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

*LAPCO*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

_Go Figure!_


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Classic Plastic?


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

phrankenstign said:


> If you were starting up a new company that produced figure models, what would you call it?
> 
> _Northern Lights?
> 
> ...


 Hmmmmm...

How about "M*****h Models"?

I can fill in the blanks a little later on. 

Interesting about LAPCO; in the process of trademark searches, I found their application and saw their logos. The application is listed as "dead".


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

TWILIGHT HOBBIES,or RAINBOWS GALORE PRODUCTS.MINIATURE GIANTS PRODUCTS, or GALAXY HOBBIES.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Oroarah/Poller Lytes


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

How about Sunrise Plastics Corp???


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Just call it Dabbler's Eporium, or Just Figures, or Repopums.


  Was that a "Dabbler" joke ???  

Actually, how about "Dabbler's Duplications" ?, "Dabbler's Delights" ?,......OK, "Solar Wind Productions" ???

OOPS, I see someone has that already ! Scuza !


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Nostalgia Models


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Nostalgia Models


Good one, Owl, and the spacecraft division could be "Nausea Models"...Yuk Yuk.... :jest:


----------



## 31 Racine Rd (Aug 9, 2001)

Zathros said:


> How about Sunrise Plastics Corp???


 Ooooo....That's kinda strange because your getting warmer in an indirect way.

This is fun.

"31"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Ooooo....That's kinda strange because your getting warmer in an indirect way.
> 
> This is fun.
> 
> "31"


Ok...........Sunspot Plastics ?? Sunburst Models ?? Solar Nights ?? Solar lights ?? Solar Rebirth ?? Resurrection Models ?? OH-rora Borealus ??
If I hit it do I get a prize ?...........never mind, the wife says I already take the cake !! ???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, if it was MY company, it would of course be called "InPayne Plastic Model Co., Inc."


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Grooooan !!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Was that a "Dabbler" joke ???


Not at all! It was in respect for your figure building. :thumbsup: 

I guess I have to offer some PL figures at the alar! :freak:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

31 Racine Rd said:


> Hmmmmm...How about "M*****h Models"?


Mammoth Models?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, in that case......... And just to shake up this BB a little, ....I would like you all to know that.....................right now.............I am working on................................................are you ready ???................







A 1:48 scale............Capt. Roy Brown's............................

1917...............


Sopwith Camel

Of course it will have Snoopy in the pilot's seat !


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

One last time.PHOENIX MODELS Inc.,or PHOENIX PLASTICS Corp.The Phoenix is a bird that has risen from the ashes I belive.Some kind of resurrection.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Only if you spell Phoenix with an M at the beginning and an H at the end!! :lol: 

I don't care WHAT you call it, as long as it's subtitle is "OPEN FOR BUSINESS"!!!

Wayne


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Mphoenixh ? :freak:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Small Wonders

Figures Forever

Plastic personalities

They Live

Plastic RePopulation

IMP
(Injection Molded Plastics)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Well, in that case......... And just to shake up this BB a little, ....I would like you all to know that.....................right now.............I am working on................................................are you ready ???................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH THE HORROR!!We are doomed. :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> Mphoenixh ? :freak:


 Mxlptlk?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

sunspot products


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ozone Hole Models.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't want to spring it on yunz all at once, but waiting in the wings ( pun intended ) to be built later..... and included in the display........ is..................a 1:48 Fokker D1 triplane of the Red Baron !!! Ta da !
Divergent Dabbler


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Sure sign the end of the world is upon us!

But really, nice to see you branching out. Spaceships next?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, verily ! Repent you sinners..........and spacepeople ! NO spaceships !!!

Actually, it's a bit of nostalgia. Years ago I had these in, I guess, maybe 1:72 miniatures, and the urge hit me ( when I saw these on eBait ) that I'd like to try them again now that I've been "tutored" in the hobby, as it were. back then I made Snoopy also, and the Red Baron had a real hair, handlebar mustache not unlike the builder.

I also recently finished a Horizon style vinyl Frankenstein, Horizon vinyl Drac., both with scratch bases. And a resin Pit & Pendulum Vincent Price with lighted "coals' in the brazier. As soon as I master the new digicam I'll post pix. ( Fuji 4.1` MPix Finepix A360, as per advise from yunz guys, THANKS for that ! )
neo-Digital Dabbler


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Fitzperfect Plastics


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Monolith Models ? Minorrah Models? Megalith Models? MacBeth models ( out ! out !damned seem !! ) Megatech ? My head hurts !!!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Same thing your accountant will call it:
"A Waste of Money."
But hey, thanks for catering to the three thousand or so people left on the planet who want these models, it's darn nice of you! 

AT


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Absumo Argentum ??


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

northern lights


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Because it is what we are:

"*Niche Market*"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

One more try: 
Canadian Sunrise ?? Great White North Co. ?? Yukon Lumination ?? Polar Caps Plastics ?? Northern Nebula ?? Six Months Of Sun Ltd. ?? Farther North Than You Yanks Co. ?? Canuk Kits Ltd. ?? ..........I need another nap !


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

How about *AORTA* Plastics Corp. The model company with heart...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> How about *AORTA* Plastics Corp. The model company with heart...


 *A*urora *OR*iginal *T*rainwreck *A*ssortment?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> *A*urora *OR*iginal *T*rainwreck *A*ssortment?


Hey, that's pretty good...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

*Needful things*


Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Penguin Plastics Corp.! (Kind of a polar topic)
Serpentine Styrene!
Quasi-models! (I couldn't help it, I had a hunch)
You Know You Want IT Co.!
Repoppers Repops!
BB Model Company! (created for US, by US, and with US in mind)
and....
PB and J's co.! (only cause I'm hungry right now)

P-S2


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Whatever happened to "Styrene Dreams"?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Of course, anything with the word "Monkey" in it, is sure to be a best seller!!!

P-S2


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Santa's Workshop. 
Northstar Unlimited.
Big Dipper Models.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Polaris Plastics would do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Marco Scheloske said:


> *Needful things*
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Marco


 I think the already-existing Needful Things model company might take exception to that!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

John P said:


> I think the already-existing Needful Things model company might take exception to that!


There is already one with that name??? I didn`t know that!

I had the Stephen King movie in my mind...

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Kinda. Needful Things goes by Dark Carnival nowadays.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Whatever happened to "Styrene Dreams"?


That idea was all "wet" !!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

:drunk:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> That idea was all "wet" !!


Ewwwwwww!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Prince Models?

Styrene Model Co.?

My Model Co.?

Frackin' Cool Models?

<shrug>


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

how about bi-polar lights models!!!!!!!!!

"we're crazy about stryrene"  :freak: :drunk: :jest: could be the motto.
just having fun with the name here , no offense to anyone
i love the smell of stryene in the morning


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"It's a happy company, it's an angry company".


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

Aurora II : Plastic's Revenge !

Aurora Strikes Back!

Ah-roar-a : the next generation

Aurora vs Polar Lights!

Aurora or the incedibly mixed up molds that shipped to Mongram Revell and Polar lights!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Big Frankie Model Company.

Huzz


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

John Guard's Aurora Model Co.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

lisfan - thats hilarious!!!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

lisfan said:


> how about bi-polar lights models!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "we're crazy about stryrene"  :freak: :drunk: :jest: could be the motto.
> just having fun with the name here , no offense to anyone
> i love the smell of stryene in the morning


 :jest: Was that a bi-polar joke ?? Hilarious !!......... No, Wait,  I think I resent that !!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Dabbler....

Have you forgotten your Lithium again? :tongue:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

With a name like " BI-POLAR PRODUCTS " that might attract the wrong crowd.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> With a name like " BI-POLAR PRODUCTS " that might attract the wrong crowd.


Only half the time.:jest: 

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Dabbler....
> 
> Have you forgotten your Lithium again? :tongue:


  I just haven't gotten this Medicare prescription plan quite worked out yet !!! :freak:


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

Any new styrene company catering to us, in the monster realm, doesn't have worry what their name is, because I will buy vigorously.


----------

